# قصيده ارفع راسك



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 يناير 2010)

_*هسيب التعليق ليكم

صلوا من اجل ضعفي*_​


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 يناير 2010)

*جميلة جدااااااااااااااا

انا لحنتها وانا بقرأها واحتمال اسجلها وارفعها بصوتى هنا كمان

رائعة
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 يناير 2010)

molka molkan قال:


> *جميلة جدااااااااااااااا
> 
> انا لحنتها وانا بقرأها واحتمال اسجلها وارفعها بصوتى هنا كمان
> 
> ...



_*مش احتمال بقي 
اكيد باذن يسوع 
وياريت اكون اول واحد يسمعها 

ميرسي يا غالي علي مرورك الرائع
ربنا يفرح قلبك*_​


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 يناير 2010)

ayad_007 قال:


> _*مش احتمال بقي
> اكيد باذن يسوع
> وياريت اكون اول واحد يسمعها
> 
> ...




*ب**س بينى وبينك ودكاكاينى دكاكينى

ههههههه
عشان الفضايح بقى*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 يناير 2010)

molka molkan قال:


> *ب**س بينى وبينك ودكاكاينى دكاكينى
> 
> ههههههه
> عشان الفضايح بقى*​


*
ال دكاكيني ال 
دي هتكون علي الملأ
يعني علي عينك يا تاجر 
واللي ما يشتري يتفرج 
هههههههههههههههه
وانا واتق انها هتكون جميله جدا *​


----------



## fredyyy (22 يناير 2010)

مزمور 110 : 7 
مِنَ *النَّهْرِ* يَشْرَبُ فِي الطَّرِيقِ لِذَلِكَ *يَرْفَعُ الرَّأْسَ*. 
​
مزمور 3 : 3 
أَمَّا *أَنْتَ يَا* *رَبُّ* فَتُرْسٌ لِي. مَجْدِي *وَرَافِعُ رَأْسِي*. ​ 

*يا مجدنا ورافع رؤسنا *
*إليك نسجد من كل قلوبنا*
*هنمسح دموعنا أنت رجاؤنا*
​​


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 يناير 2010)

*رووووعه يا عياد
سلم ايدك وايد اللى كتب القصيده الجميله دى
ربنا يعوض كل من له تعب لاجل اسمه القدوس
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 يناير 2010)

fredyyy قال:


> مزمور 110 : 7
> مِنَ *النَّهْرِ* يَشْرَبُ فِي الطَّرِيقِ لِذَلِكَ *يَرْفَعُ الرَّأْسَ*.
> ​
> مزمور 3 : 3
> ...


_*
ايات وكلمات رائعه 
ربنا يباركك ويبارك خدمتك*_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 يناير 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *رووووعه يا عياد
> سلم ايدك وايد اللى كتب القصيده الجميله دى
> ربنا يعوض كل من له تعب لاجل اسمه القدوس
> *



_*ويعوض مولكا مولكان  اللي هيسجلها بصوته ( بقت رسمي اهي )

ميرسي دونا 
ربنا يفرح قلبك
ويا رب القصائد اللي بعد كده تكون كلها فرح*_​


----------



## vetaa (22 يناير 2010)

*طبعا كلنا نرفع راسنا لان الهنا موجود

ميرسى يا عياد حقيقى جميله
وميرسى للكتبها واللى هيلحنها مقدما

وعلى فكرة الصورة اللى فيها انا بحبها خالص
وحطاها فى الايميل كمان 
*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (22 يناير 2010)

رووووعة يا عياد بجد تسلم ايدك
واللى كاتبها ربنا يبارك وينمى موهبته
و فعلا راسنا مرفوعة بالهنا الحى ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 يناير 2010)

vetaa قال:


> *طبعا كلنا نرفع راسنا لان الهنا موجود
> 
> ميرسى يا عياد حقيقى جميله
> وميرسى للكتبها واللى هيلحنها مقدما
> ...



_*ميرسي فيتا 
ربنا يفرح قلبك*_​


> وعلى فكرة الصورة اللى فيها انا بحبها خالص
> وحطاها فى الايميل كمان



_*انا مش هرد عليكي 
هسيب الصور تتكلم







[/urlhttp://www.arabchurch.com/uploadhttp://www.arabchurch.com/uploadhttp://www.arabchurch.com/upload*http://www.arabchurch.com/upload_http://www.arabchurch.com/upload​]​http://www.arabchurch.com/upload


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 يناير 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> رووووعة يا عياد بجد تسلم ايدك
> واللى كاتبها ربنا يبارك وينمى موهبته
> و فعلا راسنا مرفوعة بالهنا الحى ​



_*ميرسي بنت العدرا
ربنا يباركك
ويفرحك*_​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (22 يناير 2010)

فعلا عمرنا مهنطاطى لاننا اولاد الملك
جمييلة جدااا بجد
ميرسى ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## candy shop (22 يناير 2010)

بجد فظيعه جدااااااااااااااااااااا

لازم كلنا نرفع راسنا وبكل فخر 

شكراااااااااااااااااا جدااااااا جدااااااااااااا

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله
​


----------



## Mary Gergees (22 يناير 2010)

*جميله اوووووووووووى يا عياد
ميرسى لييك اوى
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Alexander.t (22 يناير 2010)

*روعه يا عياد بجد 

فنان بجد فى التصميم

والكلمات بجد تحفه فنان برضه اللى كتبها يا مان

تعيش وتصمم يعمنا 

ربنا يباركك
*​


----------



## mero_engel (22 يناير 2010)

*كلمات رائعه عياد *
*حاشا لي ان افتخر الا بصليب ربنا يسوع المسيح *
*مرسي علي التصميم الرائع والكلمات العميقه *
*ربنا يبارك اعمالك وخدمتك*​


----------



## kalimooo (22 يناير 2010)

دقائق صمت اقف هنا ..

اولاً..

اجلالاً لروح شهداء الملكوت..

ثانيا لروعة الكلمات..

 واعجابي الشديد بعباراتك..

اخي عياد..

هنيئا للسطور التي بها نطقت..

وهنيئا لنا بسماع هذه العبارات ..

لك جل احترامي..

كليمووووووووووووو


----------



## SALVATION (22 يناير 2010)

جميلة كلمتها عياد
شكراا كتيير ليك
يسوع يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## vetaa (22 يناير 2010)

*عياد بجد شكرا خاااااالص خالص
حقيقى عجبتنى وتعبتك

وكان نفسى اديلك تقييم
لكن للاسف مش نافع
بس اكيد لك عندى وكماااااان يارب تنجـــــــــــــح
*


----------



## marcelino (22 يناير 2010)

تسلم ايدك
رااااائعه
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 يناير 2010)

رااااااااااااااائعه جدا يا عياد
تسلم ايدك
شكرا ليك على القصيده
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (22 يناير 2010)

*تسلم ايدك يا عياد
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## جيلان (22 يناير 2010)

بجد تحفة جامدة اوى
بس ليه مش ودتها الكتابات .. عشن صورة يعنى بس قصيدة بردوا يلا وصلها على هناك 
بجد رائعة ومستنيين مولكا يلحنها كمان ^_^


----------



## HappyButterfly (22 يناير 2010)

جميل اوى 
وكلمات رةوعة 
ميرسى لك كتير اخ عياد
المسيح معك ويباركك


----------



## النهيسى (22 يناير 2010)

مش ظاهره عندى

لكن اكيد رائعه

الرب يباركك


----------



## BITAR (22 يناير 2010)

*رائع يا ايوب*
*ولكن لو كانت لحادثه فرح*
*لكانت هذه الابيات المعبره *
*بالتأكيد اروع*
*ربنا موجود*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (22 يناير 2010)

*انا قريتها اكنها بلحن
بجد رووووووووووووووووووووووووعه
وتصميمها حلو جدا
تسلم ايدك عيااااااااااد​*


----------



## طحبوش (23 يناير 2010)

شكرا ليك جميلة جدا


----------



## just member (23 يناير 2010)

*الله عليك
لا يسعن سوي كلمة شكر علي ها الروعة والجمال
واحلي تقييم الك اخي العزيز
ربنا يبارك تعبك ومجهودك

*​


----------



## ponponayah (23 يناير 2010)

*بجد كلام راااااااااااااااائع 
وفعلا لازم نرفع راسنا 
احنا ولاد الملك
كلام جميل جدا يا عياد 
دام  قلمك 
يسوع يباركك​*


----------



## raffy (24 يناير 2010)

رووووووووووعة
احنا فعلا اولاد الملك 
لازم نكون فخورين بية ومعترفين ان احنا اولاد الملك
شكرا على اجمل قصيدة قريتها


----------



## tasoni queena (1 أبريل 2010)

قصيدة جميلة جدااااااااااااا

طبعا نرفع راسنا

شكراااااااااااااا عياد

الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 أبريل 2010)

*Thanks For All​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (7 فبراير 2011)

فظيعة حلوة قووووووووووووي​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 فبراير 2011)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> فظيعة حلوة قووووووووووووي​



شانكس :new8:


----------



## فادى ونس (21 فبراير 2011)

الكلام جميل اوى 
و ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 فبراير 2011)

فادى ونس قال:


> الكلام جميل اوى
> و ربنا يبارك حياتك



ميرسي يا فادي 
نورت يا جميل​


----------



## rana1981 (2 فبراير 2012)

رااااااااااااااااااااائعة


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 فبراير 2012)

rana1981 قال:


> رااااااااااااااااااااائعة



* الاروع مرورك اختي رانا 
ربنا يفرح قلبك 
*​


----------

